# new member



## lurches (Jan 30, 2015)

Whats up guys.  New to the club and want to say hi.  I do a couple light cycles a year to keep my health up,  not so much into body building as much as maintaining.  I found the site when I researched "fake ep orals".
I got some fake ep winny and dbol packaged in the sealed yellow packets and pills even had the "ep stamped on them.  So......watch out for that shit.  lol


----------



## PTPT (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome.  Everything is faked. The only way around it is to only order from trusted people and even they turn sometimes.  I have been around a long time and never got scammed because I am picky on who I use. Anyways sorry about your loss


----------



## brazey (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## lurches (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Yeah,  I was worried about what the stuff was actually made of after I swallowed enough to give a horse some bulk.  I also recieved fake or waaay  underdosed prop and sus.  I threw that away too after seeing no gains whatsoever.  

What comes around,  goes around.  

This person has no honor and is a little boy........thats what I messaged this supplier and I recieved no reply.  lol


----------



## PTPT (Feb 1, 2015)

At least you think that way. I am the same,  i believe in karma and that you get back what you put out. Once again,  sorry you had to lose hard earned money. Unfortunately these parasites will always be out there looking to steal easy money


----------

